# Pumpkin Seed Flask



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Pumpkin Seed Flask featuring Benjamin Franklin on the front.
 Nothing on the back, dark green. 
 Typo on the front: BENJAMIN FRAKLIN


----------



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Pumpkin Seed Flask featuring Benjamin Franklin standing up.
 Nothing on the back, dark green. 
 Typo on the front: BENJAMIN FRAKLIN


----------



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Edge of the Pumpkin Seed Flask.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 14, 2012)

To be correct, it's not a "Pumpkin Seed" and it's a reproduction or fake.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello again, Ariel,

 This isn't a pumpkin seed, it's a modern version of an historical flask. 

 The Dyott Flask:

 [IMG]http://www.glswrk-auction.com/WebPics/149.05.jpg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 A pumpkin Seed:




From.


----------



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh, I see, well I'm new to bottle collecting I'm just learning as I go. So that information is good to have. Considering I found this in my front yard, I knew it was very unlikely to be anything too outrageous. Thank you so much for responding with this information!


----------



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you for another very informative post! Even though it's not a real pumpkin seed flask, it's still adorable haha. But it's nice to know it's a reproduction/fake, if it gets damaged/broken, I won't be too heart broken.


----------

